# I Can Haz iPod!



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, thanks to the help of Daishi and those in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31849&highlight=ipod+battery

I now own an 80GB iPod. I borrowed one from someone here at work to play with for a day and it was stupid easy to work so I pulled the trigger.

iTunes... holy ****.... what a backwards peice of junk, Windows Media Player trumps it! What the hell? Wanna change rip rate? Go to the help file and find the menu, it's not intuative, will not allow auto syncing on two computers, and so on. IT took iTunes over an hour just to get it's **** together so it would sync "finding gapless playback info  " JUST PUT THE DAMN MUSIC ON THERE! Thank god it's free.

Now, the iPod is bitchin! Can't wait to join the ranks of millions that spend **** tons of money on accessories  The ability to play lossless is worth it alone!


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

Anything not mac > mac 

except in cases of using photoshop of course..


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Now you can start tweaking it 

Rockbox it

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/should-i-go-rockbox-306513/


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

daesonn said:


> Anything not mac > mac
> 
> except in cases of using photoshop of course..


Well.... I'm multiplatform here at work so I can't bash, although I DO prefer PC for a number of reasons. I have 2 PC's and one Mac sitting in front of me now.

The unit is great, the ONLY interface option authorized sucks!

Thinking about trying the Winamp trick 

Anybody do that yet?


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool. Buying an 80 gig refurbed ipod through apple website is what kickstarted my desire to build a basic system. I agree that itunes is a pain if you are mainly interested in just burning your cd collection to the ipod. I spent the better part of two or three evenings converting about 1400 songs from cd, and now I'm thinking about scrapping them and redoing it to change the conversion to a 320kbs vbr at 48hz, which is I think the best quality Itunes allows. Doing so because the FH-P800BT I ordered indicates it can handle 320kbs ipod files.

It's all new to me, but I'm liking mine so far. just can't wait to get the head unit so I can start using it.






chad said:


> Well, thanks to the help of Daishi and those in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31849&highlight=ipod+battery
> 
> I now own an 80GB iPod. I borrowed one from someone here at work to play with for a day and it was stupid easy to work so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

txbonds said:


> Cool. Buying an 80 gig refurbed ipod through apple website is what kickstarted my desire to build a basic system. I agree that itunes is a pain if you are mainly interested in just burning your cd collection to the ipod. I spent the better part of two or three evenings converting about 1400 songs from cd, and now I'm thinking about scrapping them and redoing it to change the conversion to a 320kbs vbr at 48hz, which is I think the best quality Itunes allows. Doing so because the FH-P800BT I ordered indicates it can handle 320kbs ipod files.
> 
> It's all new to me, but I'm liking mine so far. just can't wait to get the head unit so I can start using it.


Yeah I thought about going for the KCA420i for my 9855 but I've heard horror stories so I may save up the cash and go for the 9887 :blush: 

I have an iRiver H10 20GB Dunno if I'm gonna sell it or use it on the quad as the source, depends on what they are going for.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

chad,

having used both decks, i strongly recommend going the 9887. the screen is 1 line smaller, but is more than fine, and the ipod interface is AWESOME!

however, lack of a motorized face sucks. i dunno why, but that's a feature i think should have stayed.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

buwahahaha...just to for you IPOD listners out there...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-computer-virus-gadgets-mar14,0,7148459.story


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> however, lack of a motorized face sucks. i dunno why, but that's a feature i think should have stayed.


I'd trade you in a heart-beat.. I hate motorized faces, oh wait, maybe no trade, because that's what's starting to screw up on mine 



durwood said:


> buwahahaha...just to for you IPOD listners out there...
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/chi-computer-virus-gadgets-mar14,0,7148459.story


Day late and a dollar short buttercup  Already checked that 

How bout the lil ones spitting sparks and smoke while charging?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Yeah I thought about going for the KCA420i for my 9855 but I've heard horror stories so I may save up the cash and go for the 9887 :blush:
> 
> I have an iRiver H10 20GB Dunno if I'm gonna sell it or use it on the quad as the source, depends on what they are going for.





Thumper26 said:


> chad,
> 
> having used both decks, i strongly recommend going the 9887. the screen is 1 line smaller, but is more than fine, and the ipod interface is AWESOME!
> 
> however, lack of a motorized face sucks. i dunno why, but that's a feature i think should have stayed.


x2. The difference in iPod control is night and day. The pre-"full speed" h/u's are HORRIBLE. Hell, even when I had a 7" touchscreen it was a huge PITA to navigate through songs. I actually had to go through and make playlists by letter of artist. ie: A, B, C, etc for artists' names starting with A, B, C, etc. Ridiculous.

_If_ you keep the 9855 just stick with your ai-net to RCA adapters. The SQ isn't great, but for conenience, it's much better than trying to find songs on your headunit. Unless, of course, you only have 5 artists on your entire iPod.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> _If_ you keep the 9855 just stick with your ai-net to RCA adapters. The SQ isn't great, but for conenience, it's much better than trying to find songs on your headunit. Unless, of course, you only have 5 artists on your entire iPod.


They have an Ai net to docking connector that just works as an audio interface too, not data, therefore bypassing the volume control and **** eh? I still **** to have a miniplug in there to hook smaart up to though.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

seagrasser said:


> Now you can start tweaking it
> 
> Rockbox it
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/should-i-go-rockbox-306513/


i 2nd this. i base my mp3 player decisions on wether i can rockbox them or not. i was so glad when i saw they were able to get rockbox to work on the ipod as it is physically the smallest 80gb player out (at the time). now if they can get it to work on the new classics or the touch, time to upgrade!

flac + drag and drop + 80gb ipod = win

i dont even have itunes installed on my computer. that makes me smile.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

iTunes won't let you snyc to multiple computers due to DRM reasons. Jobs has made plenty of comments over the last year or two about how DRM is really hampering them software-wise. They also don't do it because you can set up iTunes to automatically update the iPod on connection without informing the user, so if it was attached to two different computers you could overwrite files you didn't want to.

Now I need to snag a 160 GB one and a 1TB Lacie external HD so I can rip all my music to .wav files


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Daishi said:


> iTunes won't let you snyc to multiple computers due to DRM reasons. Jobs has made plenty of comments over the last year or two about how DRM is really hampering them software-wise. They also don't do it because you can set up iTunes to automatically update the iPod on connection without informing the user, so if it was attached to two different computers you could overwrite files you didn't want to.
> 
> Now I need to snag a 160 GB one and a 1TB Lacie external HD so I can rip all my music to .wav files


I got the 80, did not want to spring for the extra 100 bux, I got a deal on mine thru the uni.

And I said it before but thank you for your help in this decision!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

No problem man. I'm glad I could actually help you for once LOL


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Daishi said:


> iTunes won't let you snyc to multiple computers due to DRM reasons. Jobs has made plenty of comments over the last year or two about how DRM is really hampering them software-wise. They also don't do it because you can set up iTunes to automatically update the iPod on connection without informing the user, so if it was attached to two different computers you could overwrite files you didn't want to.
> 
> Now I need to snag a 160 GB one and a 1TB Lacie external HD so I can rip all my music to .wav files


Why .wav when you can rip to FLAC?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You can't use flac in iTunes. Your only lossless options are .wav or apple lossless.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> You can't use flac in iTunes. Your only lossless options are .wav or apple lossless.


May as well go .WAV, everything takes it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

When I download flac files I use dbPoweramp converter to convert flac to .wav or mp3 (depends on what I get).

I would like the added space that flac gives, but I personally won't run Rockbox b/c you still have to control the iPod through the iPod and I'd rather control it through my h/u. And yes, I did try rockbox for a week. Additionally, I have ~30gb left on my iPod for space. The only real lossless songs I have are songs that actually have quality to begin with. Most of the new music I have sucks to begin with so at most I'll convert it to the highest VBR I can (usually 256kbps).


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Pssst...don't use CBR. If ripping to mp3, rip to v0 or v2. 

I didn't know the Rockbox mod made the HU iPod controls useless. I could see why you'd want to pass on it, in that situation.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> When I download flac files I use dbPoweramp converter to convert flac to .wav or mp3 (depends on what I get).
> 
> I would like the added space that flac gives, but I personally won't run Rockbox b/c you still have to control the iPod through the iPod and I'd rather control it through my h/u. And yes, I did try rockbox for a week. Additionally, I have ~30gb left on my iPod for space. The only real lossless songs I have are songs that actually have quality to begin with. Most of the new music I have sucks to begin with so at most I'll convert it to the highest VBR I can (usually 256kbps).


the flac software comes with a built-in decoder. there's no need for additional software, unless of course you're using it for other reasons. 

my fav programs are:

exact audio copy [eca]

flac frontend 

*-fixtion*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I don't have flac encoder. The flac files I get are downloaded. 

The stuff I rip on my own is .wav or .mp3.


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

I strongly advise you avoid using iTunes (whether or not you rockbox). There are some free loaders out there that actually let you retain control of your music collection. I am not familiar with all of them as i am an apple hater and have an X5 instead. Maybe someday.

Warning - wav files do not include tags. (flacs do)

I store all my music in flac at home and convert to high-quality mp3 for the car and the portable. There are many ways to do this conversion but I use "flac2mp3" which is a free perl script by Robin Bowes (iirc). The best LAME args I have found are:

lameargs = qw (-b32 -mj -q1 -V0)

Grats on your iPod. I ahve to admit they are slick, but I would never, never use iTunes.

-Dan


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Well bro now your frocked, ipod. Man, well for free then I guess I would get a hack for it. Kill the ipod within the thing and install a friendly player firmware.

Or get a Zune


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

dcarwin said:


> I
> Grats on your iPod. I ahve to admit they are slick, but I would never, never use iTunes.
> 
> -Dan


any specific reason why? for just management and tag maintenance, it seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> any specific reason why? for just management and tag maintenance, it seems to work pretty well for me.


x2. I actually like it more than media monkey or WMP.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> x2. I actually like it more than media monkey or WMP.


You gotta be kidding, I can tell WMP what to and what not to look for. I do ONE ****ing mastering session and happen to bring it onto the shop machine to listen to and i tunes gets excited.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> You gotta be kidding, I can tell WMP what to and what not to look for. I do ONE ****ing mastering session and happen to bring it onto the shop machine to listen to and i tunes gets excited.


haha.

Well, I'll throw this in; if you're going to be selective of tracks you add to your iPod steer clear of iTunes. If you want every song in your iTunes library to go to your iPod, knock yourself out.

Other than that, I don't have any problems out of it; other than it seems to pull memory hard.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i don't like the layout of WMP. you can tell iTunes to STFU so it doesn't go nuts when you put something in. to me, it seems iTunes is more powerful, and I'm not a big 'let the program do things for me' guy.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm just the opposite, getting iTunes to STFU ain't as easy as it is getting WMP to back down.. and when you do, at least it listens!

Itunes "You wanna me to play al your ****"

Me "nope"

Itunes" Screw you, I'm doing it anyway!"



Next question, I have the cover art from WMP that it has downloaded as I have ripped CD's, how do I get iTunes to recognize that?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Can you do a copy & paste of the cover art?

If so, copy the cover art from wmp, go to iTunes and past it into the song's tag via right click --> get info --> artwork (or something of the sort).

If you're wanting to do the entire album, just highlight every song you want to drop the artwork to by the conventional ctrl+click, or shift+click methods.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

on cover art, click view, 'show artwork'

to get most of your album art, select all your songs, then right click and click get artwork.

the ones that it doesn't find, open up a picture of the artwork you have (google image search also works) and drag it to that box where it shows the artwork. it'll add it to all tracks selected.

if you do the google image thing, you don't even have to save the picture. just drag it from the internet window to your itunes artwork window in the bottom left corner.

one cool thing i noticed when i reinstalled my computer and itunes was that when i told it to go get artwork, it found all the artwork for all my albums, when i had to go look for some of them to begin. so i guess as you update it, itunes makes a note.

i'm not sure what switch to turn off to make it not load automatically, but mine doesn't do anything when i put in a cd. i guess i got the magic stick...


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Just remember that iTunes does NOT embed the album art into any of your files, it just puts them in a separate folder in it's install directory. I hate this because if you uninstall it or something or reformat your computer, or even load your songs to another computer, you will lose your art. I went the route of ripping all my cds myself using Exact Audio Copy and using a script that would actually embed the album art into each individual MP3 and Apple Lossless song file. 

Windows Media Player also will eat your folder.jpg files if you aren't careful, but when it's embedded it will default to showing that so that's a nice plus for my strategy too. I think it's worth the 50-100k extra size per song!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> on cover art, click view, 'show artwork'
> 
> to get most of your album art, select all your songs, then right click and click get artwork.
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm on that tonight! As for CD I have that shut off... but anything moved to the desktop, it sees, even though it's been told to only look in "My Music"


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh, ****ing hell!

iTunes wants a damn credit card number to download Album Artwork!

Got a long weekend, looking into rockbox.......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27471&highlight=itunes


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27471&highlight=itunes


I'll be either retired, dead from liver failure, or mentally insane before I even get HALF of them in there.

WMP ALREADY HAS the artwork, why the hell won't the tree-huggers at Apple use it?

You are forgetting that I am a music WHORE, as in disease ridden festering WHORE


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

DevilDriver said:


> Pssst...don't use CBR. If ripping to mp3, rip to v0 or v2.
> 
> I didn't know the Rockbox mod made the HU iPod controls useless. I could see why you'd want to pass on it, in that situation.


I thought you could make a dual-boot config? Rockbox for loading and whenerv you want, and boot into regular OS for use with other devices. [I know the X5 dual boots]


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> any specific reason why? for just management and tag maintenance, it seems to work pretty well for me.


Hey Thumper,

Well you just backpedaled with that last qualifying statement, which leads me to believe you already have a good idea of why.  

Specifically I just don't want to have to waste my energy trying to master iTunes's inclination to assume control of my content. I try to support open standards when I can, and this is one place where I can.

1. Intentional obfuscation
2. DRM
3. database dependency [iTunes database corrupted. Now what?]
4. non-portability [Migrate your iTunes library to a new box? New device?]

You use iTunes to rip a cd, and it hides your music with an obfuscated name. That's wrong, and end of story for me. I have friends who use iTunes and they don't even have a clue where their actual mp3 files even are, let alone be able to find the file quickly and share it with someone else.

As you state, maybe if you only use iTunes as a player for your (already ripped/tagged/foldered) mp3 files it is ok. I understand that the gui is nice, and I am not saying everyone should drop iTunes. Just that I would never use it.

I just keep my music archive in a simple folder heirarchy.
I use Slimserver/Squezebox/SlimSqueeze [for stuff I want to keep]
and foobar2000 [for messing around]
Both Slimserver and Foobar have databases, but both DB's are easy to rebuild if there is an issue, and access to my content is not dependent on either DB.

-Dan


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dcarwin said:


> As you state, maybe if you only use iTunes as a player for your (already ripped/tagged/foldered) mp3 files it is ok. I understand that the gui is nice, and I am not saying everyone should drop iTunes. Just that I would never use it.
> 
> I just keep my music archive in a simple folder heirarchy.
> I use Slimserver/Squezebox/SlimSqueeze [for stuff I want to keep]
> ...



I archive the same, keep talkin, I'm listening.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

dcarwin - finding my music in iTunes is a cake walk. In fact it takes all of three seconds to hunt it down through finder. You can reset iTunes to locate music anywhere you want so it's not an issue.

Jobs has been fighting the DRM issue since the beginning and is finally making some headway. He's always contended that DRM hinders the music industry and actually impedes their ability to make profit.

I will say that iTunes is by far NOT the most versatile player out there, but for the masses it'll do just fine. I do wish they made a "premium" version for those of us that have a clue.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Daishi said:


> I do wish they made a "premium" version for those of us that have a clue.


Windows Media Player


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> Windows Media Player


x2

As bad I hated to, I did kind of take over my girlfriends iPod so I could hook it up to my new 9887. It is a PITA to work with on the computer though...

-Matt


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MadMaxSE-L said:


> x2
> 
> As bad I hated to, I did kind of take over my girlfriends iPod so I could hook it up to my new 9887. It is a PITA to work with on the computer though...
> 
> -Matt


Plug anything but an iPod into it and it Syncs! Pesto, no issues. 

Playlist, easy.

On the fly, no problem.

Want album art? It comes, no credit card, (Hint Apple, I already gave the number for the ****ing CD)

Sortem? Sure!

"Gapless Playback" WTF?


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, maybe i'm a bit slow, but how can you put music on your ipod using WMP? Someone please tell me as i hate itunes.....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

foreman said:


> Ok, maybe i'm a bit slow, but how can you put music on your ipod using WMP? Someone please tell me as i hate itunes.....


that's the problem, you can't


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

chad said:


> Windows Media Player


I don't use PC's  WMP is the biggest steaming pile of **** ever for OSX. In fact the last version of WMP was 9...now they only release plug ins for Quicktime that don't work with 90% of the wmp style files out there 

In fact I'm wondering if some of the hatred for iTunes is because the PC version sucks or something.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

seagrasser said:


> Now you can start tweaking it
> 
> Rockbox it
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/should-i-go-rockbox-306513/


Careful with that rockbox ****. It can fry your ipod and no warranty. Plus if you plan on using it on your head unit and controlling it via the head unit, I don't think it will work if you have rockbox installed on it. I know the 880 will not recognize it with rockbox installed. I tried it and then uninstalled it and reinstalled apple firmware.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Daishi said:


> I don't use PC's  WMP is the biggest steaming pile of **** ever for OSX. In fact the last version of WMP was 9...now they only release plug ins for Quicktime that don't work with 90% of the wmp style files out there
> 
> In fact I'm wondering if some of the hatred for iTunes is because the PC version sucks or something.


You could not be ANY MORE correct 

I am multi platform at work, Every post I typed before 4PM was on an iMac, (And I HATE the no right click) I have both in my office for hardware testing (2 PC's, 1 i-fekIn-mac) We have been playing with Boot Camp though and having good luck, not on the studio machines but on Laptops, etc (windoze Powerpoint still rules) But even on a mac, I find iTunes a PITA, i have not tried WMP on a mac OS yet though, and it probably does suck more to be honest. 

But as PC only at home... Comon Apple, feel for us, we are buying your product in DROVES, let us Sync to WMP!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

They gave you PC people USB 2.0 what more do you want? LOL

Don't even bother trying WMP on OSX. If you think iTunes is bad....


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

Daishi said:


> dcarwin - finding my music in iTunes is a cake walk. In fact it takes all of three seconds to hunt it down through finder. You can reset iTunes to locate music anywhere you want so it's not an issue.


Not sure if we are on the same page here. I meant finding your mp3 files outside of iTunes, so you can copy them to a thumb drive or burn them (the mp3 files) onto a data cd. And I am talking about mp3 files you used iTunes to rip from a commercial CD you own. 

The friends of mine who have macs were all forced to burn audio cd's, because they couldn't find the actual mp3 files. And when they rip audio cd's with iTunes they don't get mp3 files with readable file names like "01-track1-artist.mp3" written to disk, they get garbage file names which can only be identified using iTunes. i.e. lock in.

I am happy to be wrong, this would be good news to me.
-Dan


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

dcarwin said:


> Not sure if we are on the same page here. I meant finding your mp3 files outside of iTunes, so you can copy them to a thumb drive or burn them (the mp3 files) onto a data cd. And I am talking about mp3 files you used iTunes to rip from a commercial CD you own.
> 
> The friends of mine who have macs were all forced to burn audio cd's, because they couldn't find the actual mp3 files. And when they rip audio cd's with iTunes they don't get mp3 files with readable file names like "01-track1-artist.mp3" written to disk, they get garbage file names which can only be identified using iTunes. i.e. lock in.
> 
> ...


I've never had that problem. All my music is stored in the iTunes Music folder which is easily accessible from my Finder window. I'm not sure what their issues were or if they were running on an older version of iTunes.

In fact when I rip songs off a CD it creates a folder for the artist and the album name and stores the files in that album, so it's super easy to locate everything.


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

Daishi, that sounds good. Good to hear.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

HELP!

Quicktime has hijacked all streaming media! And it's NOT COOL!

Even if I de-select all options in quicktime it re-defaults and has it's way again. iTunes does not run without Quicktime 

just when i was beginning to trust Mac, this iPod expierience has been a ****ING NIGHTMARE software-wise since!!!!!! Even downloading an audio file (one INTENDED to be downloaded) QT wil play it instead of WMP WHERE I CAN ****ING SAVE IT AS AN MP3 my audio editing software can use, even though ALL audio boxes are un-checked, only to re-check themselves when i open QT to check the settings.

What in the hell do I need to do?

Chad


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Diru said:


> Well bro now your frocked, ipod. Man, well for free then I guess I would get a hack for it. Kill the ipod within the thing and install a friendly player firmware.
> 
> Or get a Zune



Giggels....................


uninstall all ipod and/or related ****


Then don't do it again


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

chad said:


> HELP!
> 
> Quicktime has hijacked all streaming media! And it's NOT COOL!
> 
> ...


hmmm, PC issues again  Have you turned off QT as your default player? Same thing with iTunes. Usually it's in the particular software program not attached to the files. I mean, I can shut it off via individual files or a file type in OS X but I'm not an iTunes expert in any sense on the PC. It really sounds like they are really different programs.

So Apple does to PC's what MS does to Mac's LOL. Gotta love OS wars.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

perhaps there's a problem between the user-keyboard interface . . .

haha, it's always the software  

*-fixtion*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Daishi said:


> hmmm, PC issues again  Have you turned off QT as your default player? Same thing with iTunes.
> So Apple does to PC's what MS does to Mac's LOL. Gotta love OS wars.


AFAIK I can just disable certain formats in QT and all those formats are assigned in WMP, as far as bringing up a quick audio file to listen to it opens in WMP like I want it to, just streaming is ****ed.

I'm multi platform at work, I use macs too, but the OS war DOES previal, deal with it daily!



Fixtion said:


> perhaps there's a problem between the user-keyboard interface . . .
> 
> 
> *-fixtion*



ID 10 T error, there's always the possibility!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah I remember you saying you use both OS's on a regular basis, just making sure though  I deal with the same issues in my job. Mac's at home PC's at work. What's really funny is I'm Dell Certified LOL.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

PC at home, BOTH at work and I have to shift gears in a hurry and often times RIGHT before a presentation and it's someone else's machine, and I'm NOT THE I-T GUY!

Just grab your balls and go.

Get this ****, just today, someone got the smaller DVI connector on a mac (the adaptor that goes VGA to their lil format) UP SIDE ****ING DOWN, into the mac! Took me a while to find that one :blush:


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

LOL. Here's one on the PC side. Guy a work with gets his brand new laptop in. He's running something through the serial port on one of our instruments, stops communication, pulls the cable and the computer shuts off...as in dead LOL. Has to send it back and get it replaced.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Daishi said:


> LOL. Here's one on the PC side. Guy a work with gets his brand new laptop in. He's running something through the serial port on one of our instruments, stops communication, pulls the cable and the computer shuts off...as in dead LOL. Has to send it back and get it replaced.


The serial port has NO ISOLATION and can be finiky. For example, if he want from desktop to laptop... you know what the desktop had? A GROUND. Depending on the voltages you work with (don't know your industry) you have to be VERY careful with serial ports and interfacing groundless (coming from a former Broadcast Engineer  )


----------



## dcarwin (Feb 2, 2008)

Chad,
If your streaming is initiated in a browser, then the file type association is gonna be set in the browser. In Firefox it's 

Tools -> Options -> Content -> File types "Manage" Button

I am not so sure about IE.

-Dan


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

chad said:


> The serial port has NO ISOLATION and can be finiky. For example, if he want from desktop to laptop... you know what the desktop had? A GROUND. Depending on the voltages you work with (don't know your industry) you have to be VERY careful with serial ports and interfacing groundless (coming from a former Broadcast Engineer  )


we work with upwards of 5kv so it could easily be it LOL.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

So I have itunes finally settled down and put in it's place.

But the iPod itself is now a royal POS.

Whenever it wants it now becomes a "mash up master." for example about a week ago I wanted to play a song and chill for the morning drive, the previous use I paused it and shut it down, then when the new song is selected the next morning it's playing about 500Ms of the previous song then 500Ms of the new song, and let me tell you, NO, I mean NO Sarah McLaughlin song sounds good mashed up with "one night in Bangkok" that's all there is to it. It's pulled this ****ty stunt about 3 times now.

Today, it's sitting comfortably in it's padded resting place, in my car, completely locked up, running it's battery down. No audio, no response, just sitting there, all lit up. And no, the hold switch is not activated. Keep in mind that this thing has been handled with kid-gloves, sits in a padded mount I made up, no temp extremes, no drops, been charged 2-3 times.

Does Apple send a manual with it? **** NO. So now I have to **** with it to un-lock it. Oh wait, it's an Apple product, according to them it's working properly 

I bought this FOR Apple's tree-hugger touted reliability so I could use it on the road and relieve my laptop so I could use it for Smaart and system control only. I can't trust it AT ALL now for work, I may be for sale shortly, it's ********, I paid good money for this hunk of goat ass.

Chad


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

there is a function on my ipod/tunes interface that basically resets the pod (to origional spec) if it is displaying any abnormalities.

maybe try transferring its contents into a file, and resetting the thing to origional speck?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

flash or hardrive?

which model pod you gotz?

i got an old 20 gig 'classic'? off e bay for $90, works flawless


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

80 gig classic, new model. I just got it reset by via a google serach, but it killed the battery in 2 hours and I gotta listen to ****ing talk radio or whatever XM feeds me on the way home on this BEAUTIFUL day 

You can reset it by holding the play/pause and menu button down for seemingly forever.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> 80 gig classic, new model. I just got it reset by via a google serach, but it killed the battery in 2 hours and I gotta listen to ****ing talk radio or whatever XM feeds me on the way home on this BEAUTIFUL day
> 
> You can reset it by holding the play/pause and menu button down for seemingly forever.


why dont you just pop a cd in teh slot?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

60ndown said:


> why dont you just pop a cd in teh slot?


Because my dumb ass cleaned out the car last weekend and forgot to put the CD's back in it, My hard drive died in my work computer and I have not put music back on it so I can't burn one or two, and the only stuff I have whirling around here at 10K RPM on 1.21jigabytes of drive is classical, jazz, and "new music" and that's not fun to rock out to with the winders down and sunroof open. 

I may go start knocking on office doors to paruse their CD collectons 

So is life


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> Because my dumb ass cleaned out the car last weekend and forgot to put the CD's back in it, My hard drive died in my work computer and I have not put music back on it so I can't burn one or two, and the only stuff I have whirling around here at 10K RPM on 1.21jigabytes of drive is classical, jazz, and "new music" and that's not fun to rock out to with the winders down and sunroof open.
> 
> I may go start knocking on office doors to paruse their CD collectons
> 
> So is life


tons of great rockin jazz in teh world

miles davis?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Well, thanks to the help of Daishi and those in this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31849&highlight=ipod+battery
> 
> I now own an 80GB iPod. I borrowed one from someone here at work to play with for a day and it was stupid easy to work so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> ...


no 160gb?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well that would have meant that I would have spent exactly 100 dollars more for something that I can't trust  A toy if you may, something that cannot be used professionally, like my iRiver, could, nary a hiccup.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Well that would have meant that I would have spent exactly 100 dollars more for something that I can't trust  A toy if you may, something that cannot be used professionally, like my iRiver, could, nary a hiccup.


well cry me a river wont you :whhaaaImChad:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It IS easier to use


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ytf you get an i pod f u ahd (and liked) a river?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Needed more capacity than 20G, aftermarket goodies support, etc.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

chad said:


> Needed more capacity than 20G, aftermarket goodies support, etc.


....


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

You guys crack me up!


----------

